# Give me Liberty of London en México!!



## Hypathya (Mar 22, 2010)

Chicas preparen sus listas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Give me Liberty of London llegará a México el 1° de abril. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Será exclusiva para Palacio de Hierro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya están avisadas...

¡Felices compritas!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 22, 2010)

i'm not hispanic but yay! this is a awesome collection you guys are going to LOVE it!


----------



## Purple (Mar 22, 2010)

Me encantó el empaque de ésta colección!! Hasta estoy pensando cambiar la decoración de mi recámara por diseños de Liberty of London que sacó a la venta Target, espero todavía alcanzar algo cuando termine de convencer a mi esposo de dormir entre flores, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Les dejo las fotos de Blue India.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 10898

Attachment 10899


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 23, 2010)

Gracias corazón!!! Están hermosas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No sé cómo le voy a hacer para conseguir Blue India!!!


----------



## lady joce (Mar 23, 2010)

hola!! mil gracias!!! quiero tantas cosas!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mas tarde les envío mi lista de deseos jaja, cualquier cambio avisan ok?


----------



## bgajon (Mar 23, 2010)

Yo también estoy pensando en como hacerle para comprar sábanas en Target de LOL. Y mi marido no tiene opción de opinar en esto, ajajajaja.
Como les había contado gracias a mi cuñada hermosa (y lo digo en serio, la quiero mucho aunque no me regalara maquillaje) ya tengo el esmalte y un gloss.
Mi lista de GMLOL
Ever Hip l/s
Frankly Fresh l/g
Dame's Desire sombra
Shell Pearl 
La cosmetiquera
Probablemente las sombras GMLOL y Birds & Berries
Y yo creo que ya. 
Y uds.? Espero leer pronto sus listas


----------



## lady joce (Mar 23, 2010)

hola! les paso mi lista
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
 beauty powder en shell pearl
eye shadow en birds and berries
lipstick en ever hip
los dos nail lacquers
y la cosmetiquera

son varias cosas pero que lo valgo no? felices compras!!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 23, 2010)

Que emoción que ya pronto, prontísimo tendremos GMLOL en nuestras manos.


----------



## lady joce (Mar 23, 2010)

oigan chicas qué saben de esta nueva cole M·A·C Cosmetics | Trip |

llegara aqui? la tendrán en la pro? es que me encantan los juegos de brochas!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Yo también estoy pensando en como hacerle para comprar sábanas en Target de LOL. *Y mi marido no tiene opción de opinar en esto, ajajajaja.*
Como les había contado gracias a mi cuñada hermosa (y lo digo en serio, la quiero mucho aunque no me regalara maquillaje) ya tengo el esmalte y un gloss.
Mi lista de GMLOL
Ever Hip l/s
Frankly Fresh l/g
Dame's Desire sombra
Shell Pearl 
La cosmetiquera
Probablemente las sombras GMLOL y Birds & Berries
Y yo creo que ya. 
Y uds.? Espero leer pronto sus listas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ja ja ja!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿En dónde sí tiene? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ya en serio... qué padre está tu lista!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_hola! les paso mi lista
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
 beauty powder en shell pearl
eye shadow en birds and berries
lipstick en ever hip
los dos nail lacquers
y la cosmetiquera

son varias cosas pero que lo valgo no? felices compras!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Definitivamente lo vales!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deseo que puedas obtener lo que deseas!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_oigan chicas qué saben de esta nueva cole M·A·C Cosmetics | Trip |

llegara aqui? la tendrán en la pro? es que me encantan los juegos de brochas!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Las colecciones Trip usualmente están disponibles en los aeropuertos y puntos de venta Duty Free. Esta es la primera vez que estará de venta en línea en E.U. Sin embargo, parece que varias de las paletas, son del año pasado!!!

Los juegos de brochas están preciosos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De regreso al tema, antes de que Ana (purple) me regañe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Aquí les dejo mi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Birds and Berries,
Bough Grey,
Dame's Desire o GLOL,
Shell Pearl,
Prim and Proper,
Dirty Plum (quizá),
Blooming Lovely o Peachstock,
Frankly Fresh,
 y por supuesto, Blue India!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¡No puedo esperar!


----------



## Purple (Mar 24, 2010)

Por lo que estoy viendo en sus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la mayoría tiene Birds & Berries, esa no la compre, porque se parece mucho a Strike a Pose (starflash), pero ya me estan dando ganas de regresar por ella, antes de que sea demasiado tarde, porque en www.maccosmetics.com ya se agotó y no me quiero arrepentir después de no haberla comprado. (Te recuerda a algo Bianca?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ZARA (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola! Que lástima q voy a ir al D.F. pero me regreso el 28 así q no podré ver GMLOL, xq en Qro no tenemos PH, el lado bueno es q así ahorro para Pret a papier y To the beach. Pues de Riveting y Art Supplies no me atrae nada hasta ahora. De todas formas espero compartan sus compritas y una pregunta (no me regañen) alguien me podría decir cuanto cuestan las paletas de 15 ya q espero ir al Pro y si vale la pena comprarlas ya q cuando viajo a veces me es más práctico cargar con las sombras solitas (menor espacio y siento q es menos riesgo), pero espero sus comentarios si?


----------



## bgajon (Mar 24, 2010)

Que bonita lista Eugenia. Y mi marido tiene todo el derecho de opinar "Si mi amor" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladyjoce las paletas de viaje son las mismas del año pasado. Yo moría por ellas pero lamentablemente no pude comprarlas en el Duty Free de Orlando pues no tenían stand de MAC. Ojalá llegaran a México pero lo veo difícil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Los sets de brochas SE son hermosos y super útiles, yo cargo en mi cosmetiquera de mi bolsa de mano con unas brochas SE de hace 2 años y son geniales.
Para verano MAC saca una colección con sets de brochas SE. Lo único que hay que tener en cuenta es que las brochas SE son hechas por maquinas y las de tamaño normal son hechas a mano. Muchas gente aquí en Specktra siente que eso da un cambio de calidad, yo no lo he notado con las mías.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 24, 2010)

Zara que mala onda que no estas aquí para lo de GMLOL pero como bien dices más dinerito para otras cosas. Las paletas creo que cuestan como $250. Yo adoro tener mis sombras en paletas es súper práctico, además de que te va a encantar sacar la sombra del empaque.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 24, 2010)

Esta colección es tan bonita! Me encanta el empaque! Lástima que no voy a poder comprar nada =( Tienen suerte de tener counters MAC en Mexico =)


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola! Que lástima q voy a ir al D.F. pero me regreso el 28 así q no podré ver GMLOL, xq en Qro no tenemos PH, el lado bueno es q así ahorro para Pret a papier y To the beach. Pues de Riveting y Art Supplies no me atrae nada hasta ahora. De todas formas espero compartan sus compritas y una pregunta (no me regañen) alguien me podría decir cuanto cuestan las paletas de 15 ya q espero ir al Pro y si vale la pena comprarlas ya q cuando viajo a veces me es más práctico cargar con las sombras solitas (menor espacio y siento q es menos riesgo), pero espero sus comentarios si?_

 
Zara querida, aquí no regañamos a nadie... jeje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 solo bromeamos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Specktra es para divertirnos, compartir y aprender todas juntas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cuando tengas alguna duda, no dudes en preguntar!!!

A mi me encanta desempacar mis sombras!!! Además de que, como tu dices, ahorras espacio y peso, puedes cambiar tus empaques por labiales!!!

La última vez que compré paletas, el año pasado, me costaron $250.

Si de verdad te interesa GLOL, yo iría al PH más cercano y preguntaría. Muchas veces ya tienen los productos, aunque a menudo no tienen probadores. Si les dices que eres de fuera y que no estarás para cuando la colección se lance, es muy posible que hagan contigo una excepción. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Que bonita lista Eugenia. Y mi marido tiene todo el derecho de opinar "Si mi amor" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladyjoce las paletas de viaje son las mismas del año pasado. Yo moría por ellas pero lamentablemente no pude comprarlas en el Duty Free de Orlando pues no tenían stand de MAC. Ojalá llegaran a México pero lo veo difícil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Los sets de brochas SE son hermosos y super útiles, yo cargo en mi cosmetiquera de mi bolsa de mano con unas brochas SE de hace 2 años y son geniales.
Para verano MAC saca una colección con sets de brochas SE. Lo único que hay que tener en cuenta es que las brochas SE son hechas por maquinas y las de tamaño normal son hechas a mano. Muchas gente aquí en Specktra siente que eso da un cambio de calidad, yo no lo he notado con las mías._

 





... En eso estaba pensando!!!

No, ya en serio, creo que somos afortunadas de tener maridos adorables, que nos toman en cuenta y que somos mujeres que sabemos lo que queremos y cómo  y cuando hacer escuchar nuestra voz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pasando a otra cosa, ¿A tí si te gustan las brochas SE? ¿Te han salido buenas? Yo nunca me he atrevido a comprarlas y siempre he querido...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La verdad, dudo mucho que veamos la colección Trip por aquí.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Zara que mala onda que no estas aquí para lo de GMLOL pero como bien dices más dinerito para otras cosas. Las paletas creo que cuestan como $250. Yo adoro tener mis sombras en paletas es súper práctico, además de que te va a encantar sacar la sombra del empaque._

 
Creo que siempre es importante saber qué es lo que de verdad quieres y si Pret A Papier y To the Beach te laten más, pues enfocate a esas!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

  A mi me encanta desempacar mis sombras!!! Además de que, como tu dices, ahorras espacio y peso, puedes cambiar tus empaques por labiales!!!  
 
 Yo también las saco de su empaque original (a excepción de las que tienen empaque de edición especial) y las pongo en quads (si tengo 4 combinables o de la misma colección)  o en "paletas".

 Quote:

  Pasando a otra cosa, ¿A tí si te gustan las brochas SE? ¿Te han salido buenas? Yo nunca me he atrevido a comprarlas y siempre he querido...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Yo si tengo tanto brochas SE como las regulares, las SE me han salido buenas, varias tengo 10 años con ellas, solo que algunas no tienen tan buena calidad en las cerdas, por ejemplo la 266 SE sus cerdas se abrieron, esta como despeinada, con algunas asi me pasó. Pero salvo algunas 3 no tengo ningun problema con las demás. Una 129 SE si me duró solamente como 5 años, cosa que no pasa con las regulares, que me han durado mas de 10 o 12 años.
Lo que si, son muy fáciles de manejar, y de transportar


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 25, 2010)

¡Gracias Ana! Voy a ir pensando en comprarme un par de sets porque me urgen brochas de viaje.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 25, 2010)

Yo tengo unas de hace dos años de Colour Craft y me han salido bastante buenas. La 224SE en especial me encanta. Checa los reviews que le den a futuros sets y entonces te decides, el año pasado se quejaron mucho de la calidad.


----------



## Purple (Mar 26, 2010)

Que creen??!! Ayer fuí a Target y me compre el set de cama de Liberty of London!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Además de vasos, mi taza y algunas cositas que complementen la decoración de mi cuarto.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Claro que mi marido todavía no lo sabe, llegué anoche cargada de cosas, pero como no revisa nada, pues él ni en cuenta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lo malo es que no combina para nada con los tonos que tengo en mi cuarto, así que para poder usar el juego de cama tendré que cambiar toooodo, desde la pintura de las paredes!! Ayer me traje las muestras de las pinturas de interiores también, para irle avanzando, jeje. Ya cuando tenga todo mi plan completo, entonces si le suelto la sopa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y ya ni como negarse. Asi que por lo pronto... a esconder todas mis compras!


----------



## lady joce (Mar 26, 2010)

chicas! es seguro que GMLOL saldrá el 1 de abril en HP? no es que desconfíe de ustedes, pero es que voy a darme una vuelta por allá (el de perisur) ese día temprano y no quisiera ir en balde


----------



## lady joce (Mar 26, 2010)

jaja puse HP en vez de PH


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Que creen??!! Ayer fuí a Target y me compre el set de cama de Liberty of London!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Además de vasos, mi taza y algunas cositas que complementen la decoración de mi cuarto.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Claro que mi marido todavía no lo sabe, llegué anoche cargada de cosas, pero como no revisa nada, pues él ni en cuenta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lo malo es que no combina para nada con los tonos que tengo en mi cuarto, así que para poder usar el juego de cama tendré que cambiar toooodo, desde la pintura de las paredes!! Ayer me traje las muestras de las pinturas de interiores también, para irle avanzando, jeje. Ya cuando tenga todo mi plan completo, entonces si le suelto la sopa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y ya ni como negarse. Asi que por lo pronto... a esconder todas mis compras! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow deben ser espectaculares!! Cuando tengas tu cuarto decorado sube fotitos para verlo


----------



## bgajon (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_ Asi que por lo pronto... a esconder todas mis compras! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 La que le espera a tu maridín, pero bueno los cambios siempre son buenos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Felicidades por las compras, estoy de acuerdo con que subas fotos cuando tengas todo puesto.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 27, 2010)

Según lo que les pregunte a los MUA de PH el 1o seguro sale. Pero seguro también sacan la colección los demás PH. Por qué no hablas a uno que te quede cerca y tenga stand de MAC para estar segura?


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Que creen??!! Ayer fuí a Target y me compre el set de cama de Liberty of London!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Además de vasos, mi taza y algunas cositas que complementen la decoración de mi cuarto.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Claro que mi marido todavía no lo sabe, llegué anoche cargada de cosas, pero como no revisa nada, pues él ni en cuenta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lo malo es que no combina para nada con los tonos que tengo en mi cuarto, así que para poder usar el juego de cama tendré que cambiar toooodo, desde la pintura de las paredes!! Ayer me traje las muestras de las pinturas de interiores también, para irle avanzando, jeje. Ya cuando tenga todo mi plan completo, entonces si le suelto la sopa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y ya ni como negarse. Asi que por lo pronto... a esconder todas mis compras! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











 ¡Qué emoción por tí! ¡Sábanas de Liberty y un total makeover a tu recámara! Yay!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_chicas! es seguro que GMLOL saldrá el 1 de abril en HP? no es que desconfíe de ustedes, pero es que voy a darme una vuelta por allá (el de perisur) ese día temprano y no quisiera ir en balde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Corazón, la colección ya está en los mostradores de PH. Me consta. La tienen en los cajones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Como salgo de la ciudad y no voy a estar el día 1°, me fuí a ver si tenía éxito... y lo tuve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me aseguraron que no van a sacarla sino hasta el 1 de abril pero me dieron luz verde para avisarle a mis amigas. Si vas a Perisur, pregunta por Christian o Lulú. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Wow deben ser espectaculares!! Cuando tengas tu cuarto decorado sube fotitos para verlo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_








 La que le espera a tu maridín, pero bueno los cambios siempre son buenos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Felicidades por las compras, estoy de acuerdo con que subas fotos cuando tengas todo puesto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Sí Ana, compartenos tus fotitos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto que Prep for Colour también llegará el 1°. ¡Por una vez, una colección lanzada antes aquí! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ana, estuve buscando tu S&D en Perisur sin éxito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Sin embargo, pude probar Preped for Glamour y me parece muy similar. Chécala!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 27, 2010)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hypathya*
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_








 La que le espera a tu maridín, pero bueno los cambios siempre son buenos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Felicidades por las compras, estoy de acuerdo con que subas fotos cuando tengas todo puesto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Claro que si!! Lo único es que tardaré algunos días, porque usaré los días de descanso (si es que me los dan en la oficina) para hacer los cambios en mi casa, así que aguantenme un poquito y les muestro como quedó mi recámara, ok?


----------



## lady joce (Mar 27, 2010)

muchas gracias preciosa!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le comenté a mi mami (ya que no tengo marido jajaja) y me dijo que nos daríamos una vuelta a perisur hoy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, se esta disponible el barniz blue india?


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Yo también estoy muy emocionada!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por lo pronto, mi esposo ya aceptó el cambio de color en las paredes, ni idea tiene de la razón de este cambio, jeje
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lo que mas me impresiona es que tengo las bolsas de mis compras en el cuarto de tv y él ni pregunta lo que hay ahí, y miren que un set de cama con edredón y todo no es tan pequeño como para que no se note.....ay estos hombres!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Que bien por ustedes que tendrán pronto Prep for Colour!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voy a checar Prepped for Glamour, ojalá que si sea muy parecida a S&D aunque quien sabe si la pigmentación sea tan buena como una Starflash. Mil gracias por ayudarme a buscarla!!! Que linda eres!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh sí!! Los hombres no pueden ver lo que está frente a sus narices!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No sé que sería del mundo si como ellos creen, lo manejaran ellos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fíjate que Prepped for Glamour está muy padre. No es exactamente S&D sino algo intermedio entre S&D y Satin Taupe. A mi parecer, es muy cremosita. Se supone que es Satin o Frost, pero no se comporta así. Es más bien como una VP reducida, más fina, casi una starflash. Chécala, creo que te va a gustar. No será S&D, pero puede ser un sustituto mientras encontramos tus repuestos o la vuelven a sacar!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Claro que si!! Lo único es que tardaré algunos días, porque usaré los días de descanso (si es que me los dan en la oficina) para hacer los cambios en mi casa, así que aguantenme un poquito y les muestro como quedó mi recámara, ok?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sí supongo que te tomará varios días hacerlo... pero ojalá lo hagas y tu recámara quede más hermosa de lo que estás imaginando!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_muchas gracias preciosa!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le comenté a mi mami (ya que no tengo marido jajaja) y me dijo que nos daríamos una vuelta a perisur hoy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, se esta disponible el barniz blue india?_

 
El jueves estaba...


----------



## lady joce (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Oh sí!! Los hombres no pueden ver lo que está frente a sus narices!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No sé que sería del mundo si como ellos creen, lo manejaran ellos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fíjate que Prepped for Glamour está muy padre. No es exactamente S&D sino algo intermedio entre S&D y Satin Taupe. A mi parecer, es muy cremosita. Se supone que es Satin o Frost, pero no se comporta así. Es más bien como una VP reducida, más fina, casi una starflash. Chécala, creo que te va a gustar. No será S&D, pero puede ser un sustituto mientras encontramos tus repuestos o la vuelven a sacar!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sí supongo que te tomará varios días hacerlo... pero ojalá lo hagas y tu recámara quede más hermosa de lo que estás imaginando!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



El jueves estaba... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hoy fuí al palacio de hierro perisur y sí lo tenían, compre más cosas de las que tenía planeado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pero no importa lo importante es que ya tengo la colección!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




muchas gracias por tu info, sin ella hubiera tenido que ir el jueves


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 28, 2010)

De nada corazón. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me alegra que ya tengas tus cositas y las disfrutes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cuéntanos, qué te compraste, quién te atendió, cómo te trataron, qué te parece la colección... danos detalles!!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 28, 2010)

Gracias a la información de Eugenia me dí una vuelta el miércoles a PH Perisur. Pregunté por la colec., me dieron la misma info. del 1o. Les pregunté si ya la tenían y si me la podían vender antes y si quisieron
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me compre:
Shell Pearl beauty powder
Dame's Desire sombra
Ever Hip l/s
Lo demás que quería preferí esperar a los probadores para decidirme.
Estoy feliz de al fin tener esta colección en mis manos.
Gracias Eugenia y a Christian MUA de PH.
Ahora si tenemos cubiertas las bases de contactos tanto en PH como en MAC PRO, yay!! Somos unas adictas de lo peor, jijiji


----------



## lady joce (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_De nada corazón. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me alegra que ya tengas tus cositas y las disfrutes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cuéntanos, qué te compraste, quién te atendió, cómo te trataron, qué te parece la colección... danos detalles!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
pues primero pregunté por la cole, y me dijeron que salía el 1ro de abril, entonces dije que una "prima" o sea tu Hypathya
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ya lo tenía y pregunté por christian, el muy amablemente me enseñó la cole y compré y compré, hasta mi mamá que nada más iba por la cosmetiquera, se compro otras cositas, en total fueron 9:

el ever hip lipstick, 
los dos barnices
dos cosmetiqueras pequeñas,
el lipglass en perennial high style
el lipglass en english accents
la sombra en birds and berries
y el beauty powder en shell pearl

ya lo estrené todo y la verdad me encantó todo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de nuevo gracias y si puedo, subo fotos


----------



## lady joce (Mar 29, 2010)

oigan chica, me podrían recomendar un polvo iluminador? es que quiero resaltar mis pómulos, pero no se cuál, si el mineral skinfinish, el shaping powder en accentuate o el iridiscent powder pressed


----------



## bgajon (Mar 29, 2010)

Yp creo que depende del tono que busques. Shell Pearl beauty powder de esta colección es HERMOSO! Ayer lo use y me encantó. Si por alguna casualidad todavía tuvieran guardado de la colección Love Lace By Candlelight es otra buena opción o el MSF en Soft & Gentle. Voy a poner algo sacrílego aquí 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pero los Shimmerbricks de  Bobbi Brown son otra maravillosa opción. Yo tengo uno en Beige y me encanta, se pueden usar como sobras o iluminador de rostro, son más caros que un MSF PERO duran muchísimo, yo tengo más de 2 años con el mío y sigue sin mostrar demasiado uso.
Espero te sea de ayuda la info. Yo tengo un shapping duo powder y no me termina de encantar el iluminador. Ve a probarte todos si tienes la oportunidad  y entonces ya tomas una decisión más certera.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 29, 2010)

Acabo de recordar que se me olvido por completo preguntar por la cosmetiquera!! Trajeron los dos tamaños y que precios tienen chicas?


----------



## lady joce (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Acabo de recordar que se me olvido por completo preguntar por la cosmetiquera!! Trajeron los dos tamaños y que precios tienen chicas?_

 
gracias! seguiré tus consejos, la cosmetiquera grande y la peque si están, la grande no sé cuánto cuesta pero la peque me costó 400


----------



## Purple (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Yp creo que depende del tono que busques. Shell Pearl beauty powder de esta colección es HERMOSO! Ayer lo use y me encantó. Si por alguna casualidad todavía tuvieran guardado de la colección Love Lace By Candlelight es otra buena opción o el MSF en Soft & Gentle. Voy a poner algo sacrílego aquí 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pero los Shimmerbricks de Bobbi Brown son otra maravillosa opción. Yo tengo uno en Beige y me encanta, se pueden usar como sobras o iluminador de rostro, son más caros que un MSF PERO duran muchísimo, yo tengo más de 2 años con el mío y sigue sin mostrar demasiado uso.
Espero te sea de ayuda la info. Yo tengo un shapping duo powder y no me termina de encantar el iluminador. Ve a probarte todos si tienes la oportunidad y entonces ya tomas una decisión más certera._

 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo con los 3 primeros (MAC). Esos 3 son los que uso más, sobretodo Soft & Gentle. A mi tampoco me gusta mucho usar el shapping duo powder, me gusta mas que tenga un poco de brillo.


----------



## ZARA (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola preciosas! No saben que gusto me da q pudieron comprar sus cositas de GMLOL, yo fui a Santa Fe pero no me dijeron q no la tenían, (o no quisieron) las dos veces q he ido a ese Mac no me han atendido muy bien son un poco sangrones y cuando llegué a Perisur el domingo corrí porq ya eran casi las 9 y justo estaban bajando la cortina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 así q me qdé con las ganas, lo único bueno es q fui al CCO de Punta Norte tenían realmente muy poco así q solo me vine con mi Blot powder, mi fix+, ricepaper y saturnal (de una colección anterior) así q no me qdé con las manos vacías, pero también me atendió una señorita q pues no creo q le guste el servicio al cliente te tratan como si te fueras a robar algo así q mejor seguiré comprando en mi MAC de Qro. adoro a mis MUA porq soportan mis adicciones.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 30, 2010)

Zara que mala onda que llegaste al cierre de Perisur y no pudiste comprar tus cosas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Que lamentable que fueran sangronas en Santa Fe contigo así pasa algunas veces pero bueno pobres porque se ve reflejado eso en sus comisiones por ventas.
En el CCO de Punta Norte a veces si te tratan como maleante pero imagino que es porque han tenido malas experiencias con la gente. Yo siempre que voy me ubico que la gente que está ahí no tiene idea de maquillaje y así no me altero, jajaja.
Ojalá y te pudieras dar otra vuelta porque esta colección está realmente linda.


----------



## ZARA (Apr 16, 2010)

¡Hola chicas! Ayer fui al counter aquí en Qro. y les preguntaba a las MUA cuando tendrían colección  y me dijeron q GMLOL según esto les iba a llegar a lo cual yo les comenté q lo q yo sabía era exclusiva para PH, ¿alguien sabe si la van a sacar en otras tiendas?


----------



## bgajon (Apr 16, 2010)

Me llegó este mail con la información de la colección y al final viene las tiendas donde va a estar disponibe. Queretaro no es una de ellas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 al menos por lo que dice esta infrmación.
M•A•C


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 25, 2010)

Sólo para avisarles que aún hay muchos items de esta colección en PH Perisur.


----------

